# Solved: A problem occurred...OLE Server



## Duckpuddle (Apr 4, 2011)

In Access 2007, I'm using buttons with on-click embedded macros to navigate between forms. The Access database is in a trusted location and is accessing linked tables that reside in SQL Server 2008 on the same machine. Rebooting the machine does not change the behavior that I see.

As I pokes and proded my app to get the form navigation correct, random buttons started consistently producing "File not found" messages. More poking and prodding and frustratingly recreating buttons. Now one button is producing an error that says the Access app had a problem communicating to the OLE server or ActiveX Control and that I should restart the OLE server outside of Access and "try again". I've found this support article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/295824, which blathers on about reinstalling Norton Anti-virus and setting a bunch of settings. Noton anti-virus is not installed.

Now when I try to add any control to a form, I'm told the app can't "add, rename, or delete the control you requested"

Have I corrupted the Access database?

If so what can I do to recover except for keep deleting and recreating larger and larger chunk of my app?


----------



## Duckpuddle (Apr 4, 2011)

I found this helpful clue in another post about the OLE Server. My available references list does not contain "Microsoft AcitveX Data Objects Library". What to do?
The VBA Editor is opened using Alt + F11. On it's main menu goto Tools>References and look for 
Microsoft Access Object Library
Microsoft AcitveX Data Objects Library
OLE Automation
Make sure that they are ticked and not "missing" 
__________________
OBP
I do not give up easily ​


----------



## Duckpuddle (Apr 4, 2011)

After pursuing a missing or corrupted reference library and thinking that I might need to reinstall something that shouldn't be broken, on a whim, I created a new Access database and tested out the same symptoms. Everything worked fine. This told me that the problem was not in the software or the libraries, but in the database itself.

I compared the available references in the new almost empty working Access DB to the broken one and discovered that the bad one had several extra reference libraries turned on (how did that happen?). Once I turned them off, the things started behaving like I would expect a really good software package to perform.

I shouldn't need wizard credentials to create an extensive yet simple database. I guess troubleshooting skills are worth cultivating and retaining. Thanks for reading and providing some good background information. Hopefully this post will help someone else down the road.

Andy


----------

